# Wo ist mein Arbeitsspeicher hin?

## phate

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Frage. Mein System hat 768MB RAM. Jedoch habe ich nie mehr als ~150MB frei. Entsprechend ruckelt mein System bei einigen offenen Programmen auch wie die Sau, wenn z.B. Firefox läuft und nur noch maximal 20MB frei sind. Das Problem ist, dass ich zwar mit "top" ablesen kann, welchen Relativanteil des Arbeitsspeichers welches Programm belegt, jedoch stimmen mich diese Werte nachdenklich: Da steht z.B., dass Firefox gerade 13,5% verbraucht, gefolgt von X mit 7,0. Es folgen zwei Prozesse mit etwa 4% und einige mehr mit 3%. Der Punkt ist aber der: Ich habe gerade eigentlich nichts laufen außer einem X.org-Server mit Gnome-Oberfläche (OK, mit compiz-fusion, aber laut "top" verbraucht X ja auch nur 7% und "compiz" 2,9%), zwei Konsolen, Pidgin und Firefox. Kann mir jemand erklären, was da so viel Arbeitsspeicher auffrisst? Von Windows her bin ich gewohnt bei etwa den gleichen aktiven Anwendungen 200-300MB frei zu haben. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Hier noch mal eine Momentaufnahme von "top":

```
top - 13:35:05 up  1:00,  3 users,  load average: 2.75, 2.16, 2.84

Tasks:  89 total,   5 running,  84 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 19.3% us, 38.9% sy, 33.2% ni,  0.0% id,  3.7% wa,  2.0% hi,  3.0% si

Mem:    772692k total,   759128k used,    13564k free,    17308k buffers

Swap:   746980k total,      272k used,   746708k free,   242920k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                    

27022 phate     15   0  232m 102m  25m S 13.6 13.6   8:48.34 firefox-bin                                

 5674 root      15   0 93684  53m  10m S  8.0  7.1   5:28.09 X                                          

 5983 phate     15   0 97332  34m  19m S  1.0  4.6   0:10.23 nautilus                                   

 5988 phate     21   0 54584  31m  15m S  0.0  4.1   0:01.28 beagle-search                              

 5991 phate     15   0 60636  27m  14m S  0.0  3.6   0:02.45 pidgin                                     

 5982 phate     15   0 73948  25m  13m S  0.0  3.4   0:10.81 gnome-panel                                

 5987 phate     22   7 82256  25m  10m S  0.0  3.4   0:05.94 beagled                                    

 6289 phate     15   0 62776  24m  11m S  0.7  3.2   0:05.92 gnome-terminal                             

 5977 phate     15   0 36256  22m 5660 S  3.0  2.9   0:52.99 compiz                                     

 6064 phate     15   0 51240  20m  10m S  0.0  2.8   0:01.00 mixer_applet2                              

 5967 phate     15   0 49004  18m 9140 S  0.0  2.5   0:01.82 gnome-settings-                            

 5981 phate     15   0 29684  18m 9408 S  0.0  2.5   0:07.02 gtk-window-deco                            

 5940 phate     21   0 38804  18m 9724 S  0.0  2.4   0:00.35 gnome-session                              

 6017 phate     15   0 73432  17m 8496 S  0.0  2.3   0:00.48 trashapplet                                

22727 phate     39  19 53276  16m 8336 S  0.0  2.2   0:02.15 beagled-helper                             

 6307 root      34  19 18232  15m 2620 S  0.3  2.0   0:12.87 emerge                                     

 5994 phate     15   0 28340  13m 5488 S  0.0  1.8   0:01.54 gnome-volume-ma                            

 5658 root      15   0 24040  11m 3616 S  0.0  1.5   0:00.63 gdm                                        

 5620 root      15   0 23604  10m 2680 S  0.0  1.4   0:00.00 gdm                                        

 4723 haldaemo  15   0  5340 3624 2364 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.35 hald                                       

 6163 phate     15   0 90364 3608 2568 S  0.7  0.5   0:01.72 RedSwoosh-Linux                            

 5962 phate     18   0  5364 3548 1976 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.74 gconfd-2                                   

 6000 phate     15   0  7948 3548 2972 S  0.0  0.5   0:00.02 gnome-vfs-daemo                            

 4136 root      39  19  5228 3304 1160 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.29 ebuild.sh                                  

 5985 phate     15   0 39188 3248 2404 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.20 bonobo-activati                            

 4196 root      39  19  4584 2864 1148 S  5.7  0.4   0:02.02 configure                                  

 5703 root      18   0  5848 2064 1492 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.01 cupsd                                      

 6083 phate     15   0  4056 2052 1540 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.52 xscreensaver                               

 9569 root      39  19  3316 1720 1008 R  1.7  0.2   0:00.05 sh                                         

 6310 phate     16   0  3404 1708 1364 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.05 bash
```

Ich habe überlegt, ob es vielleicht an folgender Zeile in /etc/fstab liegen könnte, da ich mal gelesen habe, dass tmpfs ohne Parameter 50% des Arbeitsspeichers verbrät:

```
shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Allerdings steht in einem Kommentar darüber:

 *Quote:*   

> tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no memory if not populated with files

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------

## Necoro

 *phate wrote:*   

> Mein System hat 768MB RAM. Jedoch habe ich nie mehr als ~150MB frei. Entsprechend ruckelt mein System bei einigen offenen Programmen auch wie die Sau, wenn z.B. Firefox läuft und nur noch maximal 20MB frei sind.

 

Das Prinzip unter Linux ist: "Nicht verwendete Ressourcen sind verschwendete Ressourcen." Insofern wird im RAM auch so viel belegt wie möglich (zB für Platten-Buffer und Caches). Was sagt denn die Ausgabe von free ?

----------

## phate

```
phate@leo ~/data/coding/plmodel $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        772692     723252      49440          0      37420     161964

-/+ buffers/cache:     523868     248824

Swap:       746980        272     746708
```

Naja, beim Versuch einen größeren Soundfont zu laden, kriege ich die Meldung "not enough memory", das habe ich jetzt auch als eine Folge des geringen "freien" Speichers interpretiert. Wenn es aber nicht schlimm ist, nur so wenig Arbeitsspeicher frei zu haben, würde ich gerne ein tmpfs nach /tmp mounten, um das System bei bestimmten Aktionen zu beschleunigen. Kann ich dies also bedenkenlos tun?

----------

## Necoro

Ok ... irgendwas verbrät da wirklich Speicher ... wie man sieht sind über 500MB belegt nach Abzug von Buffern und Caches... Gib mal bitte noch die Ausgabe von df -h

Tmpfs nach /tmp mounten würde ich nur tun, wenn du sicher bist, dass da nie was großes landet, was deinen RAM blockiert ...

----------

## franzf

Irgendwie scheint mir der Verbrauch nicht grad normal...

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1002        636        366          0         17        310

-/+ buffers/cache:        308        694

Swap:          980        254        725
```

Das hab ich mit laufendem kde3 (kmail, konqueror, konsole) + kde4 (dolphin, firefox, konsole(emerge koffice))

und zwischenzeitlich hab ich mit kword + kspread + okular + OOo + inkscape + karbon rumgewerkelt und bis auf minimale Verzögerungen beim Laden (->Festplattenaktivität dank emerge) gabs keine Probleme.

Was bei dir läuft ist eigentlich deutlich weniger.

Aber grad seh ich bei dir: du hast beagle am laufen. Das hat bei mir schon oft zu krassen Systemhängern geführt! Außerdem hat es mir mein home mit zig (mal waren es 50...) ca. 1GB großen Dateien vollgemüllt... Schalt den mal ab ob es immer noch zu diesen Hängern kommt.

Grüße

Franz

BTW.:

Nach 3 Tagen kde4 testen hab ich mal zufällig in nem top gesehen dass strigidaemon läuft. Ich hatte absolut nicht gemerkt dass der im Hintergrund werkelt! Ich hab dann einfach mal das top beobachtet:

strigi holt sich die CPU-Zeit dynamisch! Wenn ich emerge starte geht strigi sofort auf <15% zurück, wenn grad nix los istgeht strigi hoch auf >90% usw.

Ich wusste zwar von dem feature aber gemerkt wie gut das geht hab ichs erst da  :Wink: 

Dass strigi selbst nach 3 Tagen immer noch fett am indizieren war lag (und liegt immer noch) daran, dass ich regelmäßig meinen ~/.kde lösche, um zu sehen wie die default-config ist usw.  :Wink:  Also nicht daran dass strigi langsam wäre.

----------

## phate

Hi, danke für eure Unterstützung, hier erstmal die Ausgabe von "df -h":

```
phate@leo ~/data/coding/plmodel $ df -h

Dateisystem          Größe Benut  Verf Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda4             150G   39G  112G  26% /

udev                   10M  264K  9,8M   3% /dev

/dev/hda5              79G   70G  8,4G  90% /pub

/dev/hdb1              77G   71G  5,5G  93% /media

shm                   378M     0  378M   0% /dev/shm
```

(ich weiß, /media ist eigentlich für was anderes gedacht ^^)

So wie ich das selbst sehe, wäre eine Möglichkeit, /dev/shm viel weniger Arbeitsspeicher zuzuteilen, oder?

Beagle habe ich jetzt mal beendet und deaktiviert (glaube ich zumindest, hab den Indizierungsdienst in den Sucheinstellungen deaktiviert).

----------

## Necoro

 *phate wrote:*   

> So wie ich das selbst sehe, wäre eine Möglichkeit, /dev/shm viel weniger Arbeitsspeicher zuzuteilen, oder?

 

Nein - denn /dev/shm bekommt nur 378MB zugesichert - belegen tut es genau 0. Und das wirst du nicht weiter senken können  :Wink:  ...

----------

## treor

mach doch einfach mal:

ps auxwf | sort -g  -k 4

----------

## phate

Hm ich versteh nicht ganz, was das bringen soll. Hier ist die Ausgabe des Befehls:

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

101       4639  0.0  0.1   2204   900 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

102       4723  0.0  0.3   5340  2728 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

102       4730  0.0  0.1   2016   856 ?        S    12:34   0:00      \_ hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event0

102       4731  0.0  0.1   2012   852 ?        S    12:34   0:00      \_ hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event1

102       4732  0.0  0.1   2016   860 ?        S    12:34   0:00      \_ hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event2

102       4735  0.0  0.1   2012   848 ?        S    12:34   0:00      \_ hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpi kernel interface /proc/acpi/event

phate    10029  0.0  0.1   2424   924 pts/1    R+   17:42   0:00      \_ ps auxwf

phate    10030  0.0  0.0   3404   584 pts/1    D+   17:42   0:00      \_ bash

phate    27000  0.0  0.1   3200  1404 ?        S    12:56   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

phate    32196  0.0  0.0   2520   712 ?        S    13:41   0:00  \_ gnome-pty-helper

phate     5956  0.0  0.0   2684   652 ?        S    12:35   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

phate     5957  0.0  0.1   2208   920 ?        Ss   12:35   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 8 --session

phate     5960  0.0  0.0   3564   544 ?        Ss   12:35   0:00          \_ /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

phate     5962  0.0  0.4   5492  3720 ?        S    12:35   0:01 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 6

phate     5965  0.0  0.1   2812   924 ?        S    12:35   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

phate     5985  0.0  0.4  39188  3372 ?        Ssl  12:35   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=16

phate     5994  0.0  0.7  28340  5456 ?        Ss   12:35   0:01 gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable

phate     6000  0.0  0.4   7948  3500 ?        S    12:35   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon

phate     6019  0.0  0.1   2524   876 ?        S    12:35   0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

phate     6083  0.0  0.3   4584  2488 ?        S    12:35   0:02 xscreensaver -nosplash

phate     6163  0.0  0.4  90364  3688 ?        Ssl  12:40   0:07 /home/phate/.redswoosh/RedSwoosh-Linux-i386-2317

phate     6291  0.0  0.0   2524   712 ?        S    12:48   0:00  \_ gnome-pty-helper

phate     6292  0.0  0.2   3404  1676 pts/0    Ss   12:48   0:00  \_ bash

phate     6310  0.0  0.2   3404  1712 pts/1    Ss   12:49   0:00  \_ bash

phate     9706  0.0  0.2   3400  1680 pts/2    Ss+  16:52   0:00  \_ /bin/bash

root         1  0.0  0.0   1580   548 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 init [3]  

root      1020  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [reiserfs/0]

root       105  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [kblockd/0]

root       106  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [kacpid]

root       107  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [kacpi_notify]

root      1116  0.0  0.1   2096   920 ?        S<s  12:34   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root       178  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [ksuspend_usbd]

root       181  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [khubd]

root       183  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [kseriod]

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00 [kthreadd]

root       207  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:34   0:00  \_ [pdflush]

root       208  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:34   0:00  \_ [pdflush]

root       209  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:01  \_ [kswapd0]

root       210  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [aio/0]

root       211  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [cifsoplockd]

root       212  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [cifsdnotifyd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   12:34   0:00  \_ [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [watchdog/0]

root      4554  0.0  0.0   1956   612 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      4724  0.0  0.1   2944  1012 ?        S    12:34   0:00  \_ hald-runner

root      4751  0.0  0.1   2992   952 ?        S    12:34   0:05      \_ hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdc (every 2 sec)

root      4753  0.0  0.1   2992   952 ?        S    12:34   0:02      \_ hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdd (every 2 sec)

root      4755  0.0  0.1   2988   948 ?        S    12:34   0:00      \_ hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sda (every 2 sec)

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [events/0]

root      5416  0.0  0.0   1604   272 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -h leo -N -Y eth0

root      5620  0.0  0.2  23604  2068 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root      5658  0.0  0.3  24040  2980 ?        S    12:34   0:00  \_ /usr/bin/gdm

root      5703  0.0  0.1   5848  1208 ?        Ss   12:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

root      5797  0.0  0.1   3980   848 ?        Ss   12:35   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      5918  0.0  0.0   1616   632 tty1     Ss+  12:35   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      5919  0.0  0.0   1620   636 tty2     Ss+  12:35   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      5920  0.0  0.0   1620   632 tty3     Ss+  12:35   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      5921  0.0  0.0   1616   628 tty4     Ss+  12:35   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      5922  0.0  0.0   1616   636 tty5     Ss+  12:35   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      5923  0.0  0.0   1620   632 tty6     Ss+  12:35   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [khelper]

root      6297  0.0  0.1   2564  1040 pts/0    S    12:48   0:00  |   \_ su

root      6300  0.0  0.2   3144  1720 pts/0    S+   12:48   0:00  |       \_ bash

root       801  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [vesafb]

root       915  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [khpsbpkt]

root       957  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [scsi_eh_0]

root       958  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [usb-storage]

root       970  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [kpsmoused]

root       976  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:34   0:00  \_ [kondemand/0]

phate     5940  0.0  2.3  38804 17880 ?        Ssl  12:35   0:00      \_ gnome-session

phate     5967  0.0  2.3  49004 17864 ?        Sl   12:35   0:07 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

phate     5977  0.9  2.8  29080 21796 ?        RL   12:35   2:51          \_ compiz --sm-client-id default0 ccp

phate     5981  0.1  2.3  29684 17992 ?        S    12:35   0:36          |   \_ gtk-window-decorator

phate     6017  0.0  2.2  73496 17144 ?        S    12:35   0:00 /usr/libexec/trashapplet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=19

phate     6064  0.0  2.6  51304 20280 ?        Sl   12:35   0:01 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=20

phate     6289  0.0  2.2  64772 17100 ?        Sl   12:48   0:16 gnome-terminal

phate     5982  0.2  3.3  82500 25648 ?        S    12:35   0:43          \_ gnome-panel --sm-client-id default1

phate     5988  0.0  3.8  54584 29552 ?        Sl   12:35   0:01          \_ beagle-search /usr/lib/beagle/Search.exe --icon

phate     5991  0.1  3.8  63820 29608 ?        S    12:35   0:21          \_ pidgin

phate    31514  1.9  4.2 104420 32568 ?        Sl   13:40   4:44 geany

phate     5983  0.1  4.5 106424 35128 ?        S    12:35   0:18          \_ nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2

phate     9609 10.4  5.8 136724 45164 ?        Sl   16:40   6:29 rhythmbox

root      5674  5.1  6.3  63924 49052 tty7     SLs+ 12:34  15:41      \_ /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

phate    27022  7.0 14.7 248216 113628 ?       Sl   12:56  20:09  \_ /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
```

----------

## treor

das prog gibt dir ne gute übersicht über alles laufende und dann nacht spalte 4 (mem%) sortiert. 

so überflogen (ganz grob mal im kopf die %-Werte zusammenaddiert) sagt mir das das du ca70% belegt hast was sich ja mit deiner aussage deckt das du nur 150mb frei hast.

was bei dir viel belegt (~15%) ist firefox-bin (firefox frist sau viel ram)

war nen grund warum ich auf konqueror umgestiegen bin  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Auch die ganzen anderen GUI Sachen belegen erstaunlich viel ... (jedes so grob 2,5%) - vielleicht solltest du auf Compiz verzichten?

----------

## 69719

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Irgendwie scheint mir der Verbrauch nicht grad normal...
> 
> ```
> # free -m
> 
> ...

 

-/+ buffers/cache darfst du nicht vergessen dazuzuzählen, dass sind zwar daten die im ram feigegeben wurden, jedoch aber noch wegen den vielen zugriffszeiten und damit eventuell neuen zugriffen erhalten bleiben.

Hier haste ne ausführliche erklärung.

http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Nur_wenig_freier_Speicher_vorhanden

----------

## franzf

Moin  :Smile: 

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Irgendwie scheint mir der Verbrauch nicht grad normal...
> 
> ```
> # free -m
> 
> ...

 

Das ist mir schon klar  :Smile:  Der Wechsel zwischen kde3 und kde4 läuft auch recht zäh.

Ich hab da ja aber noch was drunter geschrieben. Einmal geladen läuft der Betrieb optimal, ohne dass das ganze System hängt! Außerdem war ja noch die Rede von einer Fehlermeldung beim Versuch einen Soundfont zu laden ...

Und dieses Verhalten ist nicht ganz normal :/

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Was für eine Soundkarte hast du denn und wie groß ist der SoundFont?

Hast du den SoundFont jemals unter Linux geladen?

Ich war am Anfang auch etwas verdutzt, als ich gemerkt habe, dass der FluidR3-SoundFont sich nicht laden ließ.

Jedoch habe ich irgendwann das Problem und die Lösung dafür gefunden:

Standardmäßig ist der Speicher, der für SoundFonts genutzt werden kann vom Kernel auf maximal 128 MB festgelegt.

Hast du deinen Soundkarten-"Treiber" als Modul vorliegen, kannst du diese Größe mit einem Modul-Parameter ändern (max_buffersize, glaube ich. Da ich aber momentan nicht zu Hause an meinem PC sitze, kann ich das ATM nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen).

Ich habe meinen Soundkarten-"Treiber" fest im Kernel eingebaut und editiere dann die sound/pci/emu10k1/emu10k1.c, an deren Anfang (zumindest relativ weit am Anfang) dieser Parameter festgelegt wird.

----------

## firefly

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Was für eine Soundkarte hast du denn und wie groß ist der SoundFont?
> 
> Hast du den SoundFont jemals unter Linux geladen?
> 
> Ich war am Anfang auch etwas verdutzt, als ich gemerkt habe, dass der FluidR3-SoundFont sich nicht laden ließ.
> ...

 

du kannst auch parameter für treiber, die fest im kernel sind, über die "parameterzeile" des kernels, welche beim starten des kernels vom bootloader übergeben wird, übergeben.

z.b. autosuspend aktivieren für usb

hinzufügen von "usbcore.autosuspend=1" in die "parameterzeile" des kernels

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Quote:*   

> du kannst auch parameter für treiber, die fest im kernel sind, über die "parameterzeile" des kernels, welche beim starten des kernels vom bootloader übergeben wird, übergeben.
> 
> z.b. autosuspend aktivieren für usb
> 
> hinzufügen von "usbcore.autosuspend=1" in die "parameterzeile" des kernels

 

Soweit ich weiß, geht das aber noch lange nicht mit allen Modulen, oder irre ich da?

----------

## phate

Vielen Dank für diese Hinweise!

Ja, ich habe es auch mit dem "FluidR3" Soundfont versucht ^^

Die Soundkarte ist eine Creative Soundblaster Live! 5.1 (EMU10K1).

Heißt das jetzt, dass das Geruckel meines Systems nicht auf zu wenig verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher zurückzuführen ist?

Könnte es vieleicht etwas damit zutun haben, dass bei mir Emerald läuft?

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es ein ziemlicher Speicher-Killer sein soll.

Allerdings habe ich es nicht geschaft, die normalen Gnome-Fensterrahmen in Zusammenarbeit mit Compiz-Fusion zu verwenden.

----------

